# Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Nissankid (Jan 15, 2010)

I have recently decided to change from turboing my nissane to supercharging it. but i am having troublr finding the intake and the right supercharger to go with i have looked at the one that comes of the nissan fruntier but i have read that it is better to go with the m90 supercharger. but the main part i am looking for is the plenum that bolts right onto the vg30 engine that comes off the vg33er i was wondering if anyone could help me with more info on how to do this or if they have done this and where i could find that plenum! thanks so much for the responses.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Nissankid said:


> I have recently decided to change from turboing my nissane to supercharging it. but i am having troublr finding the intake and the right supercharger to go with i have looked at the one that comes of the nissan fruntier but i have read that it is better to go with the m90 supercharger. but the main part i am looking for is the plenum that bolts right onto the vg30 engine that comes off the vg33er i was wondering if anyone could help me with more info on how to do this or if they have done this and where i could find that plenum! thanks so much for the responses.


Wow! You do need a lot of help. Keep in mind, I'm not an English teacher, so you may want to consult with them to make sure I get this right.


Nissankid said:


> I have recently decided to change from turbocharging my Nissan to supercharging it, but I am having trouble finding the intake and the right supercharger to go with it. I have looked at the one that comes off the Nissan Frontier, but I have read that it is better to go with the m90 supercharger. The main part I am looking for is the plenum that bolts right onto the vg30 engine that comes off the vg33er. I was wondering if anyone could help me with more info on how to do this or if they have done this. Where I could find that plenum? Thanks so much for the responses.


1. "Turboing" isn't a word. The word you're looking for is "turbocharging".
2. Nissan is a proper noun and gets capitalized when used.
3. A comma is used when splicing two sentences together.
4. The letter "I" is always capitalized when you are using it by itself as if you were talking in first person. Also helps to know that the first letter of every sentence starts with a capital letter.
5. You spelled "trouble" incorrectly. I would recommend using Firefox as your browser as it puts red lines under words that are misspelled. Or you can use your favorite word program to check your spelling first.
6. You are not supposed to end a sentence with a preposition. Putting a noun after a preposition completes it. Sentences are also complete thoughts and end with periods.
7. The letter "I" is always capitalized when you are using it by itself as if you were talking in first person. Also helps to know that the first letter of every sentence starts with a capital letter.
8. I believe you meant to use the word "off" here.
9. Again, Nissan Frontier is a proper noun and should be capitalized.
10. Use commas when using contractions to separate two complete thoughts. A complete thought is a sentence that can stand on it's own.
11. Again with the letter/word "I" when used in the first person.
12. Using too many contractions to join too many sentences just makes a hard to read sentence. Technically, it's correct. In terms of ease of reading, it's a faux pas. Best to limit yourself on the number of sentences you choose to contract.
13. Again with the letter/word "I" when used in the first person.
14. When finishing a complete thought, a piece of punctuation is necessary. It shows closure. The vast majority of the time, you'll use a period. Again with the letter/word "I" when used in the first person.
15. Here is another complete thought. Start the next sentence with a capital letter. Capitalize the word "I".
16. Exclamation points do just that, denote a thought that has excitement behind it. This sentence is clearly asking a question. These types of sentences are ended with a question mark.
17. Once again, start the next sentence with a capital letter.

Good writing skills are required in life to get your point across clearly. Without them, you would appear to be a helpless preteen with no aspirations in life. Very few jobs will never require you to use proper communication skills on the job, but almost all of them will have some kind of resume requirement. Keeping your reading and writing skills sharp will set you apart from the rest of the crowd and hopefully get you that job over someone else.

I realize this is a web forum, but you are always being graded. There is always a chance a potential employer will find your posts online and judge you accordingly.

Hope all this helps.

PS: Why would you want to choose a supercharger over a turbo? Seems to me it's a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ, 
Give the guy a break. English could be his second language.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

AZ-ZBum, I think you went a bit too far with your grammar lesson. I agree that Nissankid needs to improve his grammer and spelling but we just give people like that a quick reprimand about that and let it go.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

4 posts later, 5 including mine... and the Nissankid still doesn't have any kind of an answer. -Shakes head-


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nissankid said:


> I have recently decided to change from turboing my nissane to supercharging it. but i am having troublr finding the intake and the right supercharger to go with i have looked at the one that comes of the nissan fruntier but i have read that it is better to go with the m90 supercharger. but the main part i am looking for is the plenum that bolts right onto the vg30 engine that comes off the vg33er i was wondering if anyone could help me with more info on how to do this or if they have done this and where i could find that plenum! thanks so much for the responses.


Check out this web site:

VG30 Intake Plenums


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Xyclonik said:


> 4 posts later, 5 including mine... and the Nissankid still doesn't have any kind of an answer. -Shakes head-


That's because he's not actually going to do it anyway. He's going to figure out the supercharger route will cost more money and force him to cut a big hole in his hood. That, and he'll lose his AC if if still has it.



Nissankid said:


> the main part i am looking for is the plenum that bolts right onto the vg30 engine that comes off the vg33er i was wondering if anyone could help me with more info on how to do this or if they have done this and where i could find that plenum!


The plenum comes off the VG33ER. The VG33ER was found in the supercharged trucks. This means the 2001 to 2004 Nissan Frontier and XTerra.

You find them in junkyards, classifieds, ebay, craigslist, parking lots, etc. Or you could buy a new one from the Nissan dealer.

The upper half of the plenum houses the supercharger itself. Also, I seriously doubt the M90 supercharger bolts directly onto the Nissan lower plenum.

There is a reason you don't see a bunch of supercharged Z31s driving around.
There is a reason you keep hearing to turbocharge the NA motor if you want more power.
There is a reason people like me keep making smart assed posts to oft repeated, and never attempted, ideas.


----------



## Nissankid (Jan 15, 2010)

First off, thanks to those who had a real reply to my post. Second I am sorry about the spelling and grammer. I wrote this in about two seconds because I was late for work and I wanted to get it posted. And for the record AZ-ZBum you should probably get a life if you have that much time on your hands to correct all that. Anyways back to the post i found many people who supercharged their Nissan's using the M90 supercharger and Plenum from the Fruntier and Xterra. I was just wondering if anyone had ideas on other places to get them other than the Nissan dealership. but thanks to those who gave me sites to check out. Also i Have read a lot that it is really hard to turbo the Nissan's because a lot had to be changed, whice i could be wrong, but if you have any info on the turbo, like ways to go about doing it i am all ears. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Nissankid said:


> First off, thanks to those who had a real reply to my post. Second I am sorry about the spelling and grammer. I wrote this in about two seconds because I was late for work and I wanted to get it posted. And for the record *AZ-ZBum you should probably get a life if you have that much time on your hands to correct all that*. Anyways back to the post i found many people who supercharged their Nissan's using the M90 supercharger and Plenum from the Fruntier and Xterra. I was just wondering if anyone had ideas on other places to get them other than the Nissan dealership. but thanks to those who gave me sites to check out. Also i Have read a lot that it is really hard to turbo the Nissan's because a lot had to be changed, *whice i could be wrong*, but if you have any info on the turbo, like ways to go about doing it i am all ears. Thanks everyone.


If you don't have the time to make a clear post, you should wait until you do have the time. Otherwise, you look like an idiot.

I have a life. I was just bored Friday afternoon waiting for the night activities time to start.

You are wrong. What all do you think you have to change when adding a turbo that you won't have to change when adding a supercharger? I can only think of a couple of things: the exhaust manifold, the down pipe, the motor mount, and the cross member.

How to turbo a non-turbo: Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM


----------



## Nissankid (Jan 15, 2010)

ok I understand i should have taken the time to make it correct. but the one thing is i have looked around and can not find the exhaust manifold with the option to bolt on the waste gate directly to it. or should i just go with a turbo that has an internal waste gate? and what would be a recomended turbo to go with?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Nissankid said:


> ok I understand i should have taken the time to make it correct. but the one thing is i have looked around and can not find the exhaust manifold with the option to bolt on the waste gate directly to it. or should i just go with a turbo that has an internal waste gate? and what would be a recomended turbo to go with?


You're right. No one makes manifolds with a wastegate flange. You make them or have them made.

If you want easy and bolt on parts, go buy a Honda or a 240SX.


----------



## Nissankid (Jan 15, 2010)

ok sorry my first time doing this and i tought forums were so you could ask people questions about this stuff. And what turbowol dyou recommend? and i would have to go with much bigger injectors right?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What are your goals? How do you intend on using the car? Do you plan on racing? What kind? How much power do you want?


----------

